# ISO recipes red velvet cake, pecan pie, apple pie, carrot cake



## PiecesOfGlass (Nov 16, 2008)

Now I've gone through the thread that I wrote below (the one about american desserts) very thoroughly, and I found that there were some of those desserts that I'm very curious about. 

The _Red Velvet Cake_ for example.. I read somewhere that it's the same as _Devil's Food Cake_? Anyway, if anyone has a good recipe of that one, I'd totally love to have it 

And I've always thought that _Pecan Pie _seem really good, so that one too, if it's not too much trouble..  And the _Apple Pie_ is quite American I guess. We do have a Swedish version of that one, but they don't seem very alike. Well, except for the apples that is. 

And I totally looooove _carrot cake_. Problem is I never really found a recipe that fits my expectations. Or maybe I'm just a really bad cook  So I was wondering, could you get me a recipe of that too? (I seem really greedy, don't I? If anyone wants a recipe of something really Swedish, feel free to write xD)


Frida


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 16, 2008)

Please, Pieces of Glass, check in with Allrecipes.com and you will get all of these American recipes.......it's free to register with them and they will not bother you online......I promise......they will rate the recipes and I do recommend checking them if you have the time as other posters will add their 2 cents.........it's a wonderful site......


----------



## Constance (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is the Red Velvet cake with the traditional frosting:

   Red Velvet Cake 

(makes one two-layer cake)

1/2 cup butter
1-1/2 cups sugar
2 eggs
1-1/2 teaspoons vanilla
1 teaspoon salt
2-1/2 cups sifted cake flour
1/4 cup cocoa
1-1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1-1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 cup buttermilk or sour milk*
1 tablespoon red food coloring
1 tablespoon white vinegar 

Preheat oven to 350°F. Grease and lightly flour two 9-inch round
cake pans.

In a large mixing bowl, cream together butter & sugar. Add eggs,
one at a time, beating well after each addition.

Combine flour, cinnamon, cocoa and baking powder in a medium
bowl. Add gradually to creamed sugar, alternating with milk.

Dissolve soda in vinegar and fold very carefully into batter. 
Stir to combine, but do not overmix.

Pour into prepared baking pans and bake about 30 minutes or until
cake springs back when lightly touched with finger. Cool in pans
on wire rack for five minutes. Remove from pans and cool
completely before frosting.

*Chef's Notes: To make sour milk, just add one tablespoon of white
vinegar to a cup of milk. This is in addition to the vinegar used in
step four of the recipe.


------------------------------------------------------------------------

White Velvet Icing

(makes enough for one two-layer cake)

6 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 cup cold water
2 sticks butter
1 cup granulated sugar
1-1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract


Using a wire whisk, thoroughly combine flour and water in a medium
saucepan. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer until slightly
clear. Cool two hours.

Cream together butter, sugar and vanilla. Add butter mixture to
flour mixture. Beat until light and fluffy. Use to fill and
frost cake.


*Note about frosting...some people use cream cheese frosting, but this is the traditional one, and it's really what makes the cake so special.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2008)

*Andy’s Pecan Pie*

1 Piecrust
3 Eggs
1 C Dark Corn Syrup
2/3 C Sugar
Pinch Salt
6 Tb Butter, melted
1 1/2 tsp Vanilla
1/2 C Ground Pecans
1 C Chopped Pecans
1 1/2 C Pecan Halves

Preheat the oven to 350º F.

Prepare the piecrust and place it into a 9” deep-dish pie plate. Shape the edge decoratively. Chill.

Mix the eggs, syrup, sugar, salt, butter, vanilla and ground pecans in a bowl.

Spread the chopped pecans on the piecrust.

Pour the liquid mixture on top of the chopped pecans.

Arrange the pecan halves decoratively on top.

Bake for 1 hour or until firm.

Cool before serving.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 16, 2008)

you can do a search here on d.c. and i'm sure you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 20, 2008)

Classic Pecan Pie


1 cup Karo® Light OR Dark Corn Syrup
3 eggs
1 cup sugar
2 tablespoons butter, melted
1 teaspoon  Vanilla Extract
1-1/2 cups (6 ounces) pecans
1 (9-inch) unbaked  deep-dish pie crust
 

Preheat oven to 350°F.
Mix corn syrup, eggs, sugar, butter and vanilla using a spoon. Stir in pecans. Pour filling into pie crust.
Bake on center rack of oven for 55 to 60 minutes. Cool for 2 hours on wire rack before serving.
OK--My variation that makes better! 
Brush an egg wash onto the crust.  Place in the oven for 3-4 minutes to set the egg wash. This helps seal the crust. (ok, this was optional, but it works for me)

Mix up the filling in a pan, Add 1/2 teaspoon Allspice and and extra 1/2 cup pecans, heat on the stove until warm but no where near boiling.  Pour that in the crust and bake.   The Allspice gives you almost a Baklava flavor to the pie.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 21, 2008)

My favorite carrot cake is a three layer extravaganza with walnuts and raisins and a cream cheese frosting. Making the cute little marzipan carrots is optional but adorable. It is found in Maida Heatter's Book of Great American Desserts and it is the best carrot cake that I have ever eaten. I love it for breakfast.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 21, 2008)

As for apple pie, I have adapted Maida Heatter's Apple Pie USA. It gets raves, too. It is in her Great American Desserts book and her reissued Pies and Tarts book. It is my favorite apple pie recipe of all time.


----------



## dit (Dec 2, 2008)

Pieces, I just made this red velvet cake and it turned out great (and my cakes usually flop). I don't have the frosting recipe, but it's regular cream cheese frosting.

*Famous Brown **Derby** Red Velvet Cake and Icing*

Dry Ingredients: mix together and put aside
2 1/2 c Cake flour
1/2 tsp Salt
3 Tbsp. Instant cocoa mix

Cream together
1/2 c Butter
1 1/2 c White sugar

Then add:
2 Eggs
2 oz Red food coloring
1 tsp Vanilla

Make a mixture of:
1 c. Buttermilk (you can use whole milk with 1 TBS vinegar to substitute for buttermilk, but then be sure to add the additional vinegar below)
1 tbp White vinegar
1 tsp Soda


Sift together flour, salt, instant cocoa mix. 

Cream butter and sugar. When well creamed beat in whole eggs one at a time. Blend well, add food coloring and vanilla. 

Mix buttermilk, vinegar and soda. 

Add buttermilk mixture alternately with dry ingredients to the creamed mixture. Blend at low speed between additions. Put in prepared pans.

Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes. Don't over bake.


----------



## smoke king (Dec 2, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Please, Pieces of Glass, check in with Allrecipes.com and you will get all of these American recipes.......it's free to register with them and they will not bother you online......I promise......they will rate the recipes and I do recommend checking them if you have the time as other posters will add their 2 cents.........it's a wonderful site......



EPG speaks the truth pieces-allrecipes.com is a great resource. I'll often check cooks.com as well.


----------

